# Outlook 2003 und Outlook Web Access Feature-Listen?



## Radhad (27. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Feature-Listen der beiden oben genannten Produkte. Ich habe bisher gegooglet und auf der Microsoft-Seite gesucht. bis auf den zum Teil interessanten Artikel habe ich leider nichts gefunden. kennt vielleicht jemand eine Seite, auf der das behandelt wird?


MfG Radhad


----------



## Radhad (27. August 2004)

Oder gibt es einen Vergleich dieser beiden Produkte? Das ist eigentlich das wesentliche, was mich interssiert, um dann entscheiden zu können, was genutzt werden soll. Wichtig sind unter anderem die Termin & Kalender Funktionen.


----------

